# Tank for Amazon Swords



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

What size tank would you recommend for a planted tank, the main focus being Amazon Sword plants ? Especially the height, since some of them grow quite tall. Tks.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I assume you mean the dimensions of the aquarium, and not just the volume size. 
Like you've already said, the amazon sword grows tall, and it grows tall due to the set up you have. So get one that fits that height. But remember that the size of the amazon swords depend on variable factors, lighting, co2 level etc. My amazon swords in a low light set up never grow pass 10 inches, while other people have them growing a lot bigger. I've also got them growing in pickle jars before, so they can even stay "somewhat" small, though mind you the leaves were pressed up against the jar. So it's hard to say what size tank you should get.


----------



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation.

I didn't know that swords stayed small in low light.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i wouldn't say it was small. but it would be bigger with more light and more co2


----------

